# Book Instinctive Groundfighting, Submission Grappling, MMA



## bulletdodger (Oct 12, 2006)

I wrote a book on groundfighting/brazilian jiu-jitsu in free-fighting. If you are interested you can read the first chapter (in PDF) on www.instinctivegroundfighting.com. Let me know what you think! I do not check this forum every week so it might take a while before you hear from me, but I will respond to your comments.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 12, 2006)

bulletdodger said:


> I wrote a book on groundfighting/brazilian jiu-jitsu in free-fighting. If you are interested you can read the first chapter (in PDF) on www.instinctivegroundfighting.com. Let me know what you think! I do not check this forum every week so it might take a while before you hear from me, but I will respond to your comments.


 
Looks interesting so far...


----------

